# '12 beetle turbo brakes making a grinding noise?



## Luv4london (Apr 12, 2013)

Owned my 2012 beetle turbo for about two months now and I noticed that the brakes make a grinding noise I took it to the dealership and have them tested the then technician said it was normal does anybody else experience a grinding noise when they're coming to a stop. I really notice the noise after making a complete stop on a hill going down. I releases the breaks and the stepped on them again and the grinding noise was still there. Even when I'm going at 5 miles a hour you can here the brakes being applied making a slight grinding noise. Any one else have the problem?


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't get to drive my car every day but when I do drive it when I back out my driveway I hear some friction on the brakes, but it goes away. I think mine is just the pad cleaning the rotors. Your doesn't sound normal. Take it to a brake shop and get a 2nd opinion.


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

I agree. I notice some scraping after the car sits for several days and know its normal for the clean off of the rotors. Get a second look on your issue from another shop. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Luv4london said:


> Owned my 2012 beetle turbo for about two months now and I noticed that the brakes make a grinding noise I took it to the dealership and have them tested the then technician said it was normal does anybody else experience a grinding noise when they're coming to a stop. I really notice the noise after making a complete stop on a hill going down. I releases the breaks and the stepped on them again and the grinding noise was still there. Even when I'm going at 5 miles a hour you can here the brakes being applied making a slight grinding noise. Any one else have the problem?


I don't really notice any kind of abnormal grinding sound from my brakes. I will add that if brake dust/ rim cleaner gets on the rotors, sometimes it leaves a residue that could cause a slight grinding / rubbing sound when you brake. I've had it last as long as a week or so.


----------



## widecamels (May 26, 2011)

My brakes grind all the time also and the rotors have grooves in most of them dealer says there is nothing wrong and VW didn't care enough to call me back about it so I know your pain there.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

widecamels said:


> My brakes grind all the time also and the rotors have grooves in most of them dealer says there is nothing wrong and VW didn't care enough to call me back about it so I know your pain there.


Okay, I can see if a car sits for a few days that surface rust can build and for a few minutes it may cause a slight sound made by the pads cleaning the rotors but it shouldn't be confused with actual "Grinding noises" Even so it should never last more than a few minutes. If it does than you have some other issues which should be looked at. Dust can cause minor rotor scratches but "Grooves" No way.. If there are any type of deep "Grooves" in the rotor you either have a small rock stuck between the pad and the rotor or there is something going on with the calipers. 
Either way it is NOT normal. The pads should be replaced and the rotors resurfaced to factory specs or if the "Grooves" are too deep than the rotors need to be replaced. To be honest Stock Rotors and pads are mediocre at best. I usually keep the stock stuff on my car for about a year and then replace the rotors with something more reliable like EBC Rotors and pads. They are of the highest quality and make a world of difference in how your car stops. They also last a lot longer. 
Don't put on some crappy quality slotted or crossdrilled rotors. They won't last. Most of that stuff is made in China and those rotors can crack.


----------



## widecamels (May 26, 2011)

IndyTTom said:


> Okay, I can see if a car sits for a few days that surface rust can build and for a few minutes it may cause a slight sound made by the pads cleaning the rotors but it shouldn't be confused with actual "Grinding noises" Even so it should never last more than a few minutes. If it does than you have some other issues which should be looked at. Dust can cause minor rotor scratches but "Grooves" No way.. If there are any type of deep "Grooves" in the rotor you either have a small rock stuck between the pad and the rotor or there is something going on with the calipers.
> Either way it is NOT normal. The pads should be replaced and the rotors resurfaced to factory specs or if the "Grooves" are too deep than the rotors need to be replaced. To be honest Stock Rotors and pads are mediocre at best. I usually keep the stock stuff on my car for about a year and then replace the rotors with something more reliable like EBC Rotors and pads. They are of the highest quality and make a world of difference in how your car stops. They also last a lot longer.
> Don't put on some crappy quality slotted or crossdrilled rotors. They won't last. Most of that stuff is made in China and those rotors can crack.


 I agree with you there, just a sad situation, car doesn't stop half as well as my 04 beetle did. Also, when the "technician" took my car out to test it he had the radio up and the ac on full blast. Something tells me they just don't care.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

widecamels said:


> I agree with you there, just a sad situation, car doesn't stop half as well as my 04 beetle did. Also, when the "technician" took my car out to test it he had the radio up and the ac on full blast. Something tells me they just don't care.


 I had a 2000 Beetle 1.8 and I did put EBC brakes on it and stainless steel brake lines. That car would stop on a dime. I agree that the stock brakes on these 2012 Beetle's are pretty soft. 
I will probably switch them to EBC Rotors and Pads.


----------

